# Best vanes for 3D?



## wv hoyt man

The ones you have listed are great.
You can also look at Razor Feathers, they are great also.


----------



## salmon killer

I use razor feathers on a velocity 400 27 " with a 100gr nib and a accu nock at 60/62 # 315 gr with 14% FOC they shoot awesome.


----------



## OneScrewLoose

I have used Blazers in the past with no complaints, and used VT 2.25" Swifts last year and really liked them. The VT 1.5" HP was also a very nice vane.


----------



## lilbilly95

Mine is currently setup with 3" feathers I love them so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIBHUNTER

Ok, I expected to get more replies with smaller vanes, but it looks like what I have is fine. I have looked at the Rayzors before and they seem pretty good, but twice the price or more. I may get some and try those too. Thank you for the replies!

Next question. I currently fletch with a slight offset but I do have a right helical clamp. What do most of you use?


----------



## sagecreek

I use Blazer X2's. Slight straight offset. That's all you need for a 3D arrow. Not much drag will keep it from dropping out at longer distances when shooting unknown. If shooting know distance, then you can use anything you want to get more pin point accuracy.


----------



## WhitetailAce

Blazers or AAE Max Hunter depending on clearance.


----------



## pseshooter300

Blazers


----------



## spotter45

Another vote blazer X2's. They steer my black eagle challengers quite well
Some times to well


----------



## JFasulojr

I feel like you are on the right track. When I wa shooting competetively I used to build my arrows, easton fatboys, with 2" blazer vanes. I think its all dependent on what you are looking for as far as flight patterns, but you can't go wrong with 2" blazers. They are a very good vane. What I do is typically I build a set of arrows trying to keep the wights as exact as possible. I shoot each arrow and see what its flaws are. I then label one vane on each arrow with a number 1-6 and that tells me where in my quiver that arrow will go. If i get one that just does not seem to fly right or seems that a vane is just not reacting the right way, I will normally strip the vanes off and start over. Easton 3" low profile are also a nice vane especially on the larger diameter shafts. Any of the lne cutter shafts.


----------



## Garceau

Several years ago I did a blind test and tested for several days to determine which vane shot the best with the set up I was using at the time - each set up may vary. It takes some time, and some patience but in my opinion it is worth it. The amount of confidence I had was great.

So - On Saturday I went to the range, indoor, no outside influences etc and had 6 arrows fletched up. 2 arrows of 3 different vanes. I posted 3 single spot targets at 30 yards. Each target correlated to a specific vane.

I then put the arrow tube behind me, out of sight and grabbed an arrow, looked at which vane and shot it into the target. I didn't shoot them in any particular order and hoped by doing it completely random it would stop any weak shots on the 5th or 6th arrow. I shot for a LOT of ends doing this. Any bad shots I made note of on the target face. I probably fired these arrows for several hours with many breaks in between to stay strong. After I felt I had a good sample of shots to look at it was really simple. I went to the target face and saw which one had a better group...... for me and my set up it was FlexFletch 310s so that night I took the other 4 arrows and stripped them and fletched with 2 more different vanes. I went back to the range and conducted the same test with using the 310s and 2 other vanes, keeping it as random as possible.

After the same scenario I looked at the patter on the 30 yard target and 310s were clearly a much tighter group.

I had tried AAE, standard blazer, X2s, and a few others I cant recall off the top of my head.

Now that I am going with a new bow for this upcoming 3D season I will be doing the same.


----------



## MIBHUNTER

Good stuff, thank you for the comments!


----------



## pottergreg

I have found the better your bow is tuned, the less fletch you need, also the more FOC you have, the less fletch you need. If you are tuned to say a bare shaft hits with a fletched shaft at 40 or 50 yards, all the fletch is doing is correcting inconsistencies in form (and slowing your arrow down). I use AAE 1.75" x .400"


----------



## KimberTac1911

3in x vane


----------



## mfr22

I really like the Duravane 3D's!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220

1.75 x vane


----------



## archeryshooter3

I have used the 3d duravanes for many years, unfortunately they have been discontinued since norway was sold to q2i archery


----------



## pops

I have shot the 2.25 x vanes with good results. this year i''m going to shoot vanetec 3" super spline this year, so far they are shooting great


----------



## unks24

I like the WickSticks in your signature.


----------



## devlite

Anybody shoot blazer x2??? Considering them for 3d.... ???

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

devlite said:


> Anybody shoot blazer x2??? Considering them for 3d.... ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


I'm shooting Goldtip 30XPro's with 4 blazer x2's and getting ready to build some 22Pro's next week with either blazer x2's or AAE pro max both with a 4 fletch and gonna see which I like better...

I like a 4 fletch because it steers better and if I'm shooting a hard helical with bright vanes it really messes with whoever shoots after me


----------



## petertom

aae


----------



## barnesville4

X2 vanes in a 4x90 straight 4 fletch is amazing


----------



## ToSi

What u see in the picture is a test with a 2 Inch Blazer vane vs. the smallest x-vane. I shot with the same bow an same sight adjustments on 60 Meters (66 Yards). The arrows with smaller fletching hit approx. 10 cm (4 Inch) higher. But the smaller vane is lighter. So the fatboys with x-vanes came out the bow at 295 fps, the Blazer fletched 288 fps.

Under 50 meters (55 Yards) there is allmost zero noticable difference.

I like the bigger vanes better for they just look cooler. But for only rational consideratoin I should recommend the smaller vanes. On longer distance you have less effects of wind an so u get better groupings. U can see that there are much less left-right-differences with the smaller vane...


----------



## mjharp46

1.87" Vanetec swift, 3.2 gr. 0.32" high


----------



## jdcamo

I'm thinking about running the Blazer X2 4 fletch for hunting. Will they steer a small fixed blade head?


----------



## legion_archery

jdcamo said:


> I'm thinking about running the Blazer X2 4 fletch for hunting. Will they steer a small fixed blade head?


They will work great


----------



## jdcamo

Ok cool gonna try some out


----------



## Coach42743

I use VaneTec 2.0s and they have worked great on my E35 setup using the Hamskea Hybrid Target Pro Rest. They are also slightly lighter that the Bohning Blazer vanes.


----------



## Left I Dominant

I like Vane Tex Swifts


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I know its a hunting vane but I am running the AAE stealth vane this year and I shot the AAE hunters last year


----------



## Left I Dominant

Im using 1.8 and 2.2 Vane tec Swifts in a light to medium helical in 4 fletch , they fly great and never have to worry about vane clearance


----------



## buckblaster308

blazer x2s


----------

